# غزاله على السيكل



## atchan

صراحة ما فهمتها أصلا

قولوه تعرف تسوي غزاله على السيكل


----------



## Egyptlover

أي يركب الدراجة رافعاً العجلة الأمامية كما في هذه الصورة:
http://upload.alhilal.com/img/018/DSC_5497.jpg


----------



## atchan

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------

